# For those of you with C&C cages



## LilSpud (Sep 20, 2014)

The other day I picked up a box of the NIC grids to make the bun a nice big cage. I changed the style around quite a bit.. At first I just made a 3 x 2 with 2 levels, then I changed it to a 3 x 3 with 2 levels but thought better of it and went back to the 3 x 2 with 2 levels. :foreheadsmack: Thinking of maybe adding another level since I have so many cubes left over.

What do you use for the bottom of your cage? We went looking for the coroplast plastic for the bottom but could not find large enough sheets anywhere, so right now I'm just using a couple layers of fleece on top of the hardwood. Thankfully, he's doing great with litter box training.
I was thinking of ordering large foam puzzle pieces for the bottom though. Line that with fleece or something.

Anyways, I have been looking for NIC grid cage ideas online and have found a few neat pictures on google, but I want to see the cages you've created! So share them with me, here. 
I'll try to snag a picture of Willow's cage tonight to share as well.


----------



## Azerane (Sep 20, 2014)

Check out these two threads for images of people's cages:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=73877
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=78595

Bandit's cage has a plywood base, with cut to measure vinyl stuck on. I have some foam mats down for him for padded areas, he destroys them when he's bored. So you can do foam mats, but if you don't keep them covered, they will probably get chewed up.

Also, when you say 3x3 and 3x2, do you mean 3 tall, and 3 deep, 3 wide and 3 tall?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Sep 20, 2014)

You can duct tape coroplast together if needed. If it's covered with fleece, it should nor be an issue. Hardware stores around here sell 4X8ft sheet,s but also 2X4ft sheets.


----------



## saapple (Sep 20, 2014)

Go to a sign store and see where they get theirs from. There's usually a local supplier of the really big sheets. I've gotten discounts on large sheets that have battered corners.


----------



## LilSpud (Sep 20, 2014)

Hmm, that's a good idea though my husband and I hunted pretty much every where for some coroplast sheets! Even medium sized ones. The only ones we managed to find were fairly small garage sale sign sized at Home Depot. We live in a pretty rural part of Michigan though, so to buy something like that it would probably have to be ordered online.

I use fleece blankets to line the bottom anyway, if we can find decent sized sheets to tape together. Especially now since the winter months seem to be already upon us, I'm sure the buns will appreciate the extra warmth that the fleece provides.  Down right spoiled, I tell you.


----------



## LilSpud (Sep 20, 2014)

Spud doesn't really chew up anything, he's not really much of a digger either. He pretty much has run of most the house and is in his cage in the late evenings and night, so I don't think the foam pieces would be a big problem, especially if they are covered. Though I looked into them and they can get quite pricey so I'm not sure that's feasible. 
I'm not sure about Willow though, he's a very recent edition and is still in a large pet store cage for litter training purposes. 

For the cage, his cage is 3 grids wide, 3 grids long and 4 grids tall.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 21, 2014)

I used rolled linoleum for the floor when I had a NIC cage. They have rolled linoleum now that has good texture and grip -- much better in my opinion than the slippery coroplast. For the upper levels, I used carpet scraps. Here is a photo of my NIC:


----------



## foxhound (Oct 3, 2014)

Either you find some really short "fur" carpet or you need something like blue eyes. The coroplast I don't feel would last unless you use fleece and clean regularly or litter train.you can also try a chair mat, some come in wooden colored vinyl.I'm using some carpet and a wooden board above her store bought hutch


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 6, 2014)

i have a TON of c&c panels and i want to make a cage, i am just not sure if i will be allowed to 

if i did make a cage out of them i would use the interlocking foam tiles with maybe a piece of marble in there for the summer. i use them for the floor in Snickers room and they are great because she doesnt slip and they are water proof on the top (not including the cracks from the letters!)


----------



## Lady_TOX (Jan 26, 2015)

I used plywood and vinyl flooring, Ive only had it a week but so far ts great. Easy to clean and it only took one day for them to learn to walk on it lol. (I have mostly carpenting, it was pretty funny to see my poor buns trying to walk. They kept sliding) xD


----------



## Lady_TOX (Jan 26, 2015)

Made it 3'6" all around a big cube. Made it WAY to big for my two pound bun and her kit. Going to downgrade it a little this summer. But its so nice and they love it!


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 26, 2015)

It is not at all way too big! You did a fine job. Don't make it any smaller. 
You could add some cardboard boxes for fun hidey areas. Also tp tubes or paper towel tubes - stuffed with hay if you like.


----------



## JBun (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice cage Lady TOX! I bet they do love it. I agree, cardboard hidey boxes are always a hit. And as long as they don't like to eat paper, you can line the box with newspaper that they can shred up. My buns like to anyways  And if they do decide to use it as a litter box, you can just toss it out and use a new one.

I'm not sure if it is a problem at all, but if your buns have any difficulty with the ramp, you could try a step or step box instead. I used a grid halfway up in mine as a step, then just covered it with lino as a hard base over the grid, then for traction, fabric secured over that with binder clips. Works well for my buns.

I hope little baby is doing well


----------



## Lady_TOX (Jan 27, 2015)

The baby is doing great so big so fast! We've taken to calling the kit Avery tho we still don't know if boy or girl. As soon as she/he is weaned at seven or so weeks I'm going to de sex the momma. She's two and I don't want her getting cancer, and have more babies xD so I think I'll take the baby in for a check up as well and get it sexed. And thanks for the advice I'll buy cardboard to put in there. (Darn just threw a lot away. And as far as I can see it's good and they do fine with it. Will keep that in mind tho. And the main reason I'm thinking of downgrading it is because cleaning the bottom floor I'm like litterly crawling in it to get the back lol! Any suggestions? Oh and there both allowed to roam my room at free will now. Can't really be the house since I'm scared my boy cat will think them as food&#128547;


----------

